# More Texas bottles



## texasdigger (Apr 5, 2009)

Well here are some more Texas bottles I own.  Some of them I have had for a bit, and some are new to my collection.
 I will post pics of each of them as this thread continues.  Thanks for looking! If any of you guys have any Texas bottles post'em up!  I would love to see them.

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 5, 2009)

Dr. Gunn's


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 5, 2009)

early drug store


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 5, 2009)

another one


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Large Aqua Dallas medicine.  Very crude for a Texas bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Rare animal medicine


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

early taper top aqua


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

sample whiskey


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Reed's Chill Cure


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome graphics!  Pagematic for the Rhuematic


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Cobalt Hobo Medicine Beaumont Texas


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for looking guys.  I will post up some more soon, and please if you have any Texas, Oklahoma or New Mexico bottles up please go ahead.  Thanks again!

 Brad


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Check out this rare New Mexico bottle up for bid:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTERN-HAIR-BOTTLE-LESTERS-YUCCA-ROOT-HAIR-TONIC-NM_W0QQitemZ250403537761QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250403537761&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 8, 2009)

An embossed Texas druggist whiskey flask:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/1880-90S-MORLEY-BROS-DRUGGISTS-AUSTIN-TX-BOTTLE-MINT_W0QQitemZ280328680052QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item280328680052&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting that up for me.  I own the Morley's bottle, and have quite few other morley's as well.  I do not have the NM bottle though.  Here is another NM bottle I kick myself for not buying.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Brad...saw this one for auction and thought you might be interested....Ron

 http://www.glswrk-auction.com/index.htm


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot for thinking of me!  I have that one too though.  There are so many bottles out there to collect I had to pick one, and try to stick to it.  For now I am only trying to collect Texas patent medicines.  They are very hard to come by, but if anybody ever has one please let me know.  I am always looking for them.

 Brad


----------

